# Making your own Hardwood Filler out of......



## Aloth600 (May 29, 2009)

How many of you hardwood guys and girls make your own filler out of dry wall mud? I have been buying it for many years and know its cheaper to do it the home made way. The questions that i have are 1; is the quality comparable and what are the different recipes for colors:blink: ie; Brazilian Cherry. White Oak, Red Oak etc.

Thanks,
Ryan
Denver


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Why would ya want to? I pay around $70 for 3 gallon of filler, which will fill about 2000 sq ft & I don't have to mess with the hassle.


----------



## Aloth600 (May 29, 2009)

I am a bottom line type of guy. I figure if i can save $10 dollars a week for the next 20 years lets say, I will have saved $10,400 provided i don't take any vacations  but you know i will. I can't imagine it would cost more then 30 minutes of time to make it for a week or even two.

See what I am saying? If you can do this with 3 things in your company your profits will increase or you will be able to afford better tools etc.

Ryan


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Are you the guy who uses drywall compound for grouting the tiles?:laughing:
Long time ago, (20+ years)when Woodwise was non-existent, we use to make our own wood filler with lacquer sealer-stinks-and fine saw dust.Then I had found coloring dust for concrete and added for exotic floors.Did not miss doing it.


----------



## Jean-Marc (May 11, 2011)

Have been using the Blanchon Resin, it work fine.


----------



## N&K_Interiors (Feb 18, 2007)

i use the wood dust that i sand, or what not... and carpenter glue... cant go wrong


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

drywall mud? are you serious? wouldnt the mud crumble with floor movement?
who are you, so i avoid you? :no:


----------



## Jean-Marc (May 11, 2011)

N&K_Interiors said:


> i use the wood dust that i sand, or what not... and carpenter glue... cant go wrong


Carpenters glue, mixed with wood dust. I use this 20 yrs ago,, it kills the sand paper. The new resin type products, will give you a better fine sanding.


----------

